
::&lt;&gt; - JoshTriplett
https://turbo.fish/
======
sp332
No Javascript, all the animation is in this CSS file:
[https://turbo.fish/turbofish.css](https://turbo.fish/turbofish.css)

------
tmaly
is this like animated perl operators?

~~~
JoshTriplett
Animated Rust operators. This is the Rust operator affectionately known as
"turbofish", used in the unusual case of needing to disambiguate a type.

